# My diet attempt...



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi first off keep going through stages off trying to diet then giving up.

I'm 5ft11

85kg

Body fat probably around low to mid twenties... Will get a picture up later.

So here is my diet idea just now I think my weight maintenance is about 3000 and 3500 weight training days.

So my diet:

My diet

Breakfast

300ml semi skimmed milk

50g instant oats

50g protein powder

Snack

10almonds

Piece of fruit

Lunch

170g grilled chicken breast

Snack

10almonds

Dinner

120g chicken breast and bit of veg

Before bed

300ml milk

50g protein powder

Cals 1770

Fat 40

Carbs 92

Protein 258

Dinner may be replaced by an omelette or tuna but will try to keep macro's similar.

Training weights every second day for about an hour then about 30mins cardio straight after.

Also going to try to do a minimum of additional 30mins cardio everyday. My weakness is peanut butter so on weight training days may have couple bits of toast with pb on. What do you guys think? Don't want to loose too much muscle but wouldn't mind trying to loose that layer of fat on top of abs. Thanks


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

pictures as promised, i realise they arent very good ones. and excuse the rug :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

One hairy motherfvcker


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha ha yeah this is very true... but until( if) i get to the stage of getting abs i may sort this out, but just now it camouflages lack of abs! any input on the diet? or bodyfat?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Low 20's high teens I would say.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

You will definitely lose weight doing that! Consistency is key, your calories are low and cardio after weights will help aswell. Just make sure you got enough calories for all the work your doing!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

cheers mate this is the concern, i need structure hence putting even the snack out like that as have tried diets before and said have nuts to snack on before i know it 200g of nuts are gone... not a great diet! bf was lowering than was expecting i know your just guestimating but still, so on weight training days peanut butter may actually be ok


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Peanut butters fine as long as u realise how much you are using you can easily clock up some calories putting an extra dollop of pb


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks, yeah will need to keep on top of how much i have, thanks for your help mate... lets see if i can stick to this diet for any period of time before giving up as lifts start going down


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If your lifts start going down just up it a little bit - no need to give up entirely


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah, i just find dieting very hard work as im sure everybody does! just need the will power this time... few months like this should start seeing some abs hopefully? just seems that dieting a lot of work with very little to show usually in the end but will try again this time hopefully get it right


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I have always had a tremendous appetite, good when bulking, terrible when cutting! Intermittent fasting is a useful tool when cutting calories


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah i am never ever full, its annoying. will have a search on Intermittent fasting. thanks again


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> yeah i am never ever full, its annoying. will have a search on Intermittent fasting. thanks again


Yeah this is the only way I can diet tbh. I'm thinking about food all day otherwise.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

are these fat rolls? or abs trying to break through like the sun on a very very very cloudy day? that was as tensed as i possibly could be anymore and probably would count it as a gym exercise!
View attachment 60622


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Loose skin? Or just an optical illusion/ wishful thinking?


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Definite upper abs coming though mate and is that a 'V' I see 

Personally I'd get rid of the shag pile.

I realise it's psycological thing but when I let my body hair get out of hand I feel like a fat mess, soon as I shave it off I feel awesome again. Looks like you've decent chest development through the jungle


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks mate... Do you shave it completely off or just down to a low setting. Diets always something I have struggled with... Was a proper fat kid talking 15-16stone, entire family is fat always have been never seen abs. Trying hard to this time though.


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

I feel your pain with the dieting mate, it's killer. Try not to think of it as a diet but more of change in lifestyle.

If I'm feeling lazy I'll just trim it back with the clippers. Otherwise I'll use veet, less chance of shaving the wrong way and ending up with a skin complexion that would mirror the moons meteor battered surface, lol.

All the best with the weight loss chief


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

If that's you in you picture... I would be happy with half that, even 1/4 would do! Ha ha thanks again


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> If that's you in you picture... I would be happy with half that, even 1/4 would do! Ha ha thanks again


Haha, yeah thats all me. If I had a pound for everytime I'm asked tha, loaded 

Keep at it chief, it'll come.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

And you still have issues with diet? Does it not become easier not working at a deficit once you get to your stage? As in do you go back to maintaince cals? You look good!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

progress?...
View attachment 60973
View attachment 60974


any ideas of body fat estimates, I realise I still have a long way to go... god damn me for eating so much nice food when was younger ( even if was just a few months younger!)


----------



## VILI MONSTER (Aug 6, 2011)

Good luck with your dieet, but i prefer to get my proteines out of food and not out of so many shakes.

i know shakes are the easy way to consume proteines and its cheaper then get it out of food but why not eat grilled chicken breast before sleep?

Do you train in the evening? well when you sleep muscles need to recover therefore they prefer proteines out of beef or chicken .

your carb intake is very low, even with more carbs like rice you can loose weight very well.

Your dieet is based for 50% out of liquids ill hope it works for you, when you eat normall carbs and proteins you'll raise your metabolism much more and then you loose more fat.

Good luck and keep doing your cardio.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Going back to your first post mate your dinner and evening meals look a little lacking tbh. You could do with either some healthy fats or carbs alongside the chicken or tuna.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks, any recommendation?


----------



## k.o (Mar 25, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Hi first off keep going through stages off trying to diet then giving up.
> 
> I'm 5ft11
> 
> ...


your diet isnt too bad at that ratio with cardio your definitely going to loose fat, you will also feel very tired no doubt through lack of carbs. Best bet for loosing fat is cardio first thing on a morning before you have ate grub 30-45 mins of cardio keeping your heart rate between 130-140 bpm, so a fast incline walk or very slow jog.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Personally I'd add some healthy fats at lunch (avocado, almonds etc) and some carbs pre/post workout (rice, pasta, sweet pots etc), you could also add some pb with shake before bed. I'd try to get kcals up to 2k minimum tbh being as your maintainance kcals are 3k your too far under at 1700.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i would have said personally looking at that diet and what you say your maintanance is , you are cutting too many calories too early mate, this in turn is making you crave food and thats why you prehaps give up after a while,, up your calories you dont need a massive defecit, otherwise down the road you will have no jiggle room, drop under your maintannce calories by 500 per day and see how you go... up the food a little with good fats and protein and keep training hard it will come off mate....

but 1700 calories is very low mate IMO and your metabolism will be just about shutting down at that so it wont be burning as efficiently as it should be ....

Thats just my opinion though mate


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

will happily take on opinions. when it comes to trying to loose fat im rubbish, I cant seem to get the diet sorted at all. That weight maintance cal's has been taken from an excel file that was kicking about here a bit ago, but cant help feel maybe it is very high?

Will look at upping the cals about 500cals with the suggestions above, i feel i have lost fat. weight hasnt dropped though. Lifts at the gym havent been great but i feel this could be just lack of energy although i still push everytime.

i really do appreciate all your inputs, would love to get some definition... from a 16st odd fat kid!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ad53ggz said:


> will happily take on opinions. when it comes to trying to loose fat im rubbish, I cant seem to get the diet sorted at all. That weight maintance cal's has been taken from an excel file that was kicking about here a bit ago, but cant help feel maybe it is very high?
> 
> Will look at upping the cals about 500cals with the suggestions above, i feel i have lost fat. weight hasnt dropped though. Lifts at the gym havent been great but i feel this could be just lack of energy although i still push everytime.
> 
> i really do appreciate all your inputs, would love to get some definition... from a 16st odd fat kid!


You will lose fat mate, but by having so little calories , yes your strength will be going down...

good fats, protein and enough carbs to keep energy levels up is all you need diet wise

lift heavy and intensly

and sleep like the dead

you will be lean and ripped in no time mate


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

the sleeping part i have got nailed!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Would any one want to guess my bodyfat percentage? Can you measure bodyfat with just standard callipers?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi mate, from a personal point I lost quite a bit of fat over an 11 mth period, bascially I stopped all intake of milk in tea sugar, and started drinking it black, fish has been my main source of protien, but I also have chicken and turkey. low carbs with some days non then every 3 weeks have a cheat day where I would eat whatever I wanted. I found that Schwarts perfect spices flavoured the chicken, turkey and fish up.

Rough example of my day

Oats with water

6 egg whites 1 yolk scrambled

Salmon fillet( may have mackrel another morning)

Protien Shake

Chicken fried in smidge nutmeg oil add onion, mushrooms, Walnuts, Schwarts Chargrill chicken perfect shake, small baked spud.

Protien shake

Fish/Veg/ small amount of brown rice

Chicken/ fried small amount nutmeg oil, walnuts peppers jerk chicken schwarts perfect shake.

Cottage cheese, Protien shake.

Drinks would include water, tea coffee no sugar no milk.

Regulate your intake with how your feeling and looking. It took me a while to get going and it was bloody hard and not very appartising but once you get used to it then its plain sailing if you stick to plan. I always have mixed nuts on hand if I get really hungry I will shovel a few of them in. Plus I would grill oily fish and eat one of them instead of a protien shake.

good luck, stick at it and it will come off, it takes time but it will move eventually.

Joe


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well have taken onboard what people are saying having egg whites, chicken or tuna instead of protein shakes... upped the cals as well.

But been struggling the last few days seeming slightly pointless... i have never had abs, i have been skinny as a rake (dangerously underweight, and no abs) and obese too... here are the latest pictures i have. Any ideas on current bodyfat % any progress? I still see myself as the tubby and no muscles at all when i started

View attachment 61461
View attachment 61462
View attachment 61463


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Any input


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ad53ggz said:


> Any input


Well im not good at guessing bodyfat mate, but you look to me like you have a great base to start working from at that pal...

just get in the gym and hit it hard mate , dont worry about diet too much like i say, protein moderate fats and enough carbs to keep up energy levels and you will change shape no problem !!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks flinty... So you reckon should just eat closer to maintenance or maintenance just clean and aim to build some muscle


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ad53ggz said:


> Thanks flinty... So you reckon should just eat closer to maintenance or maintenance just clean and aim to build some muscle


Well find your maintanance first, then make that up like i say of protein, good fats andlow carbs...

train hard and heavy

sleep well

do this for 8 weeks without fail and see where you are from there. post us some more pictures up and we will see what a change you have made...

start a journal on here mate , it will help keep you focused and keep us all in the loop on how things are going..

but like i say you have a great base to start and i can see you can build yourself a great body there pal !!!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks, just at the point just now off never seen abs started this diet a fair bit ago, lifts have gone down which is to be expected but still got that layer of fat above abs which is annoying... its almost like loose skin. So was just trying to see what the thoughts were either try and get rid of that layer, which i have never managed or do what you suggest above. I think i will do what you suggest though thanks. Just worried I diet, then dont see results I loose weight from combination of fat and muscle never that layer of fat, start training muscles again build muscle but also fat then cycle starts all over again!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ad53ggz said:


> thanks, just at the point just now off never seen abs started this diet a fair bit ago, lifts have gone down which is to be expected but still got that layer of fat above abs which is annoying... its almost like loose skin. So was just trying to see what the thoughts were either try and get rid of that layer, which i have never managed or do what you suggest above. I think i will do what you suggest though thanks. Just worried I diet, then dont see results I loose weight from combination of fat and muscle never that layer of fat, start training muscles again build muscle but also fat then cycle starts all over again!


if you keep your diet high in protein and good fats ad train hard mate the fat will eventually strip off.. dont worry about it, to have abs showing you need to be pretty ripped up and less than about 10 % bodyfat.. but you need to build muscle they will come but it takes hard work and patience.....

just stick to the 3 rules and you will see massive results

Eat plenty of protein , moderate good fats and lowish carbs

train like a fookin demon

sleep like the dead

simple !!!

and good luck !!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks again!


----------

